# A yellow canary



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Today I went to get some bird supplies at a very large pet store well knowned and I spied this yellow canary laying in a feed cup breathing really heavy and its foot was reddish looking but I figured maybe thats how little birds like this breathe for they are so little and I went back a second time and the finches were bothering him and flying around making all kinds of dust that was flying into his face and he just looked bad to me especially with him fooling with his foot and making it red and there was a feather sticking out of the tiny black band on his foot and I thought well thats what it is but he looked so sick to me--so I went and got the salesperson--and told her that I thought that the bird was sick and do they ever sell sick birds at half price because I want to buy it and she said she can't sell a sick bird and to show her where it is so that they can bring it to their store vet usually on Mondays so I walked her to the cage and she scared the bird to make it move and it took off like a jet engine and I thought that bird fooled me --its not sick and she agreed--just napping...I really am a sucker and went back and looked at the yellow canary again and it was breathing funny to me (what do I know)--never had a canary and don't know much about them either and this one is sure getting my attention. Then I asked her if she ever saw any come back to the store--she was getting uncomfortable with my questioning and she said I guess they do and then sometimes....So I said : "Well since it is not sick I want to buy the birdie" (figuring it would be about 20 dollars) so I paid for my supplies and this bird and brought it home. The bird is sick and I have it in isolation and I cut the black band off of its reddish foot and this made it more comfortable and put some udder balm on the red area and pulled out the bent feather that was growing into the foot. Right now it is on antibiotic Ornacycline in the water (this is for pet birds) for respiratory problems and I made a small nest in the bottom of the cage out of wash cloths wrapped around in a circle with cotton nesting material in the center of it and a heating pad on the side of the cage on low and my gosh how tiny this bird is just taken away from its parents and scared and in a finch cage and I just checked on it---it found the nesting area and is settled in for the night--looks comfortable--and all I could say was: "You better sing" knowing I am a sucker for these birdies with their precious little eyes watching with their wise glances . It is in isolation and I hope it makes it and it has not sounded not one chirp so far maybe I got a no singer...my luck...and it wasn"t just 20 bucks like I thought it was but its worth it seeing those tiny scared little eyes looking at me not saying a word and very comfortable in its little nest..hope it makes it.
c.hert


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*You're so nice!*

Wow, those kind of things always happen to me too!! I am so happy you have such a big heart. Good luck with that poor baby, it really needs you!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Pigeonlove thats what I need more birds but it is so tiny and so precious and I really hope it makes it for it is real sick and breathing very bad tonight but I snuck it other antibiotics as well I have been using on another birdie--everything is well.c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to take the bird to your vet ASAP. Don't be givng it this and that, mixing drugs without knowing what the problem is.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Charis---I know it is respiratory and I have the water based one which is Ornacycline and this is for canaries and the dosage level is set but they have to drink the water so I for this night to get through the night give him a minute dose of of another in the mouth for respiratory sickness to kick start this thing off until I can get to my vet which is tomorrow..We just have to see what happens with this little one because without this kick start I don't think he would have a chance for tomorrow.I know those otc drugs like this one Ornacycline are usually very weak and I know the dangers
of this but he is not drinking so I had to do something at this point rather than nothing 
and this I admit is a last ditch effort and I am treating for ornithosis and believe you I hate antibiotics when it is not vet recommanded or diagnosed but at this point I have no other choice. Sometimes its a judgement call and it could turn out bad but I have no other choice..so I gave him terramycin (sp). c.hert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping out this little guy. 
Please let us know what your vet's diagnosis is. Hope all goes well.

Reti


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

When he gets healthy I am sure he'll reward you with years of beautiful singing. Please keep us informed of his progress.

Hugh


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little guy, please do keep us updated on his vet appointment.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The yellow canary is still alive and made it through the night and it is a dreary wet raining windy day and I am going back to bed. I have a little squeaker pigeon with no tail who is doing very well and it windy raining wet and cold and we are all going back to bed...Just an update....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I could not sleep last night kept thinking about a movie that I think had a name of :The Death of A Canary ---funny how thoughts go through you head---and I got up and check this bird by peeking into the cage secretly just to see if it was still looking alive and it is so tiny hard to see in secret without a light and to see how it was breathing. I also have a squeaker pigeon with no tail feathers who is doing well and eating on its own like a little pig and it flys about 3 or 4 feet up high and he is a patient to check too and he has been having breakfast with me each morning..Things are well here so far...and it is rainy cold and wet and dreary as I get ready for this day...Everything is well...c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

at least your trying...........


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This little canary is going to be more of a problem then I can handle and the little thing is on a perch now and its breathing does look better but if I bother it at all it does this open mouth thing and then it takes about 30 to 40 minutes after laying on the bottom of the cage to come out of it---its like a heart attack or something---so I have backed off and I have it very quiet and fresh food and water as long as it is going in the right direction I am giving strickly peace and quiet and actually as sick as it is I am very afraid to take it to the vet because these attacks seem really bad--it gets so scared---and this makes me scared especially since it takes such a long time to come about again. Right now it is on a perch and I have completely backed off and I put some antibiotics in its water and to tell you the truth I am going to just leave it be and see what happens. I have a call into the vet and I hope he calls back real soon and I will keep you posted--I am afraid to bring it to the vet because of this stress factor--it does look a little better--if I leave it be for now...I think that I would rather treat pigeons instead of this canary.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Considering you got this canary from a pet shop,..... and unless its legband had a date on it, ..... you probably can only guess at its age.
I would consider its breathing problem to be--- air sac mites----
If so, one DROP of Ivermectin directly in the mouth will probably clear the mites, 
and if not completely clear... one more drop a week later. If mites are not the 
problem, the ivermectin will do no harm. I am referring to Ivermectin 1% liquid.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Sesamestick for that information and I really think it might be a avenue to investigate and I never thought of that and will bring it up when the tech call me back from the vets office for I can not bring it to them. Now it has decided it doesn't like the little nest I made for it and is resting beside the nest and since I am not experienced at all with canarys I am doing some internet searching as well just to get more information that might help and your information is more than welcome. I can bring this bird back within 13 days if it should pass but last night I made a decision to cut the little black band off its leg and as far as I could figure the numbers it was born in 2010 about Jan or Feb but I can't read the tiny numbers and I cannot return it to the store if it should die but I knew that when I cut the band off.. It's calm and if I have to drive a long way in the rain to get it medicine from the vet I will and I am waiting for them to call me back----Thank you so much for your information and it sounds sound to me. c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did manage to get a little more terramycin in it this morning as it had its major stress attack afterwards for 30 to 40 minutes and I am just not going to fool with this bird any more so I put some in the water and I do have a happy note here----that bird is eating---for I put seed down in the bottom of the cage so it can get it easier and what did it do it flew up to the top of the cage to eat and thats what it is doing right now---eating---but not a chirp out of it as of yet and I have never seened it drink as of yet and I have water in the bottom and the top of this cage and I am just going to leave it alone and wait for the vet tech or vet to call me back and its improving a little bit and at least its moving forward in the right direction--I think---c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the vet called me asked a series of questions and I told him how I treated the bird with the terramycine (sp) so that he would know and between the two of us we boiled it down to possibly air sack mites and allergic reactions to the dust from where I retrieve it out of a finch cage with about 30 finches in it so this is the first attempt to get this bird well. He told me to use my scatt that I had on hand and follow the directions on the bottle one drop between the birds wings He also told me to buy some childrens" benadrill (spelling here) and when I give it the scatt them give the canary some benadryle as well and I asked him the dosage and he told me the first hash mark on my syringe. This will make the bird a little sleepy but will help with allergic reactions that the bird might be having as well. Now the next step in this process is if the bird does not improve in a few days then I am to start it on Baytril one dose every 24 hours and this dose would be 0.02 ml by mouth in the liquid form that I got from him and have some left over and it is just a matter of observation at this point to see if we have some kind of improvement with its breathing. Off to the store I go to get some childrens benadryille (sp) and then I am going to grab this bird and put that drop of scatt between its wings and I dread this end of it because the bird will go into a distress again and be on the bottom of the cage as I am wondering if I killed it... Sesamestick: your advice so far seems very well founded and given---so we will all see how this goes.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I did everything that was necessary to do put some scatt between its shoulders--one drop and gave it some Benadryl for children--the first or second hash mark (small ones) on the medicine dropper. The bird right now is having its stress reaction at the bottom of the cage and who knows how long it will continue that but the area is darken and I secretly peek into it once in awhile and I tried to be as fast and gentle as I could for I got everything ready ahead of time...After all this I took a swig of the cherry flavor benadryl thinking it might help my allergy eyes and we will see how we all progress and thankyou for your imputs and good wishes and the doctor told me any drastic change for the worse start that Baytril (liquid) and call the office so thats good and now I know what to look for so keeping bird fingers crossed for now..,and I did buy the little canary a mirrow for later when it gets well....c.hert


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

I do not disagree with your vet that SCATT will kill the mites, BUT,.... scatt could take up to 6 weeks to see results. If this were my bird.... I would use the Ivermectin... as it has been my experience that the condition clears in a couple weeks or less. The way this little guy ''faints'' on you after handling indicates he has a very advanced case of mites. He faints from lack of oxygen because he is stressed and the mites take up too much of the sacs to let him get sufficient oxygen.
If this little tyke survives.... we can discuss why you do not give a mirror to a canary you want to sing. I'm praying for him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with you sesamestick but the problem arrived when I can't drive in this rain in my pick up truck and thats the only thing I had on hand and it is a long distance and I am not a good driver and I called up six friends to get the Ivermectin from the vets office but they can't take me when they are open so I am checking other resources to try to get some so that I can give that medicine and he agreed to it but since I had scatt on hand he told me to start that at least for now..There are major storms in this area and I am afraid to drive because my pick up truck is really light and slides terrible and I am working on the Ivermectin and watching the bird carefully and it is really quiet right now and I had never heard a chirp out of it since I had it--two days now...Keep praying for this little one because at night time it gets really bad and I also have the Baytril on hand just in case it seems worse--right now it is really perched on the bottom of the cage real close to the heating pad on low and thats all I can do right now...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have also pm sesamestick with this question but I will also ask it on here and I hope someone can help me with this:: The directions on the bottle of Scatt says: Apply one drop to birds under 30 grams place drops on the unfeathered skin between the wing and this is what I did but I was checking on the internet web and one of the entries had these directions--place bird in hand and turn over and pull wing out and place drop between the wing and body where you see skin. I did not do it this way and do you think I should chance it again by doing it this way....help.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

After checking a bit I am not going to use a second drop and the bird seems more peaceful right now so I will wait and see what happens and believe you me this is a long wait---I need to take a swab fresh to the vet of this birds throat and I need to wait until I get better weather so for now this will have to suffice and I could look down the birds throat for tiny black tiny dots by a bright light but I am afraid to stress this bird out because it starts its bad path and I can't get the doctors medicine for it anyway so this will have to suffice--so say birdie prayers--for this precious canary to sing one day. I have Baytril on hand (vet liquid form if this bird gets worse) and right now it is real calm and sitting on the bottom of the cage and not breathing any worse then before but night time is coming and thats the worse....c.hert


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I think you are going to need something for "your" stress attacks before this is all over! I was out all morning, and couldn't wait to get home and find out if he made it through the night. Thank goodness he did! Keep up the good work!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You not kidding Pigeonlove and I took a extra swig of this childrens Benadryl and I seem more relaxed right now and right after I gave the birdie the very minuim (first hash mark on the syringe) this canary was holding itself up by its wing and I thought Oh No We Are Both Drunk but the birdie does seem much more calmer but the vet said sometimes it takes a few days to start working better in its system (The Scatt) so I am just hoping that I did the medicine right and some times you need to back off and trust that everything will be fine and my course of action is to make sure the bird is in fresh air so I am just having tomatoe soup--less cooking---with the stove fan on full blast to take out the fumes because the bird is isolated in my kitchen and I am making sure plenty of fresh air and no fumes or cleaners or anything like that and it does like the heating pad on low on the side of the cage and thats where it is resting---very peacefully right now...so things are looking up a little and going in the right direction...I think...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's 9 pm right now here and the little canary is up on the perch and has been there for the last hour and it seems that he is bobbing more but thats because he is on the perch and I can see its whole body but it does look somewhat better and a little more alert and certainly not like last night so I sneak little looks into his cage and tell him that he is a pretty bird and I say quietly: peep, peep,peep, and it seems now that he is noticing the surroundings and getting used to things a lot more and it even looked at me for the first time with recognition but he still has a long way to go with this breathing but he is going in the right direction I think so I am not so worried tonight and his cage is draped in towels so that he has privacy but the front is open a bit so that light shines in his cage for him to see water and food in case he wants to eat and drink and I peek between the towel opening but he is much more alert now and catches me and shakes a little more and I withdraw at that point. (He's training me)..I have never seened him drink but he does not seem dehydrated and I have his water in 2 places top and bottom in case he wants to drink and I have never heard him chirp--very very quiet he is and I put the heat on tonight for it is damp and chilly but on low temperature and have to have this on for the birds in the bird room but it is hot water heat and not forced air. The squeaker in the bird room--he was in the kitchen until this one took his place--is doing very well--and is eating very well--and I am waiting for his tail feathers to grow back and he is a sweet bird and I am becoming very attached and he is one I can release when his tail feathers grow back so this is on my mind too and everything else is well tonight and I am going to bed after the news and weather---things are better--just wanted to keep everyone informed....c.hert


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Hope you both had a peaceful night. 

Hugh


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What change there can be in a few days..The canary slept on the perch all night very relaxed looking on the perch-full weight of the body on the perch still tail bobbing but much more gentle now and she slept with her head tucked under her wing for she had no head and looked just like a yellow golf ball sitting there and she slept like that all night. She is very much improved this morning standing on her perch and peering out the towel look out areas --what a change---. It is raining today really hard and cold and damp and in some areas it has snowed and in other areas it has tornadoes and horrible weather for the whole week end and might clear up a bit for Monday then start up again. When it gets warm and dry I am going to bundle this little one up and take her to the vet and they will know about her having fit problems and maybe use precautions or something to have oxygen or something on hand---don't know how they handle these problems but they must have some way to do this when a person has to take a bird in for an emergencey. I will make a appointment for her and the squeaker today for when the weather gets nice once again. Everything seems fine and she is a changed bird this morning--still bobbing with her tail but not as much and I tip toe around her cage and just tell her shes a nice little birdie so I will watch her carefully again today. I think the emergencey is over-----I think---. Thank you for your positive and loving thoughts and I will keep you posted on the condition of this birdie....c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm glad that your little patient seems to be improving a bit. Being in the pet shop was a big stress and made the bird more vulnerable to health issues. 

I wouldn't expect the canary to sing until it is feeling better. Singing is a territorial display in male birds, trying to attract a female. This article robirda.com/cansing.html has some interesting information regarding canaries. I didn't realize that they like to bathe every day and really enjoy vegetables and greens! Good luck with your little patient!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you TerriB. c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The little bird is doing very very well but I have never caught it drinking but I notice that when it flys down to the bottom of the cage is rests next to a lid of water that I have down there.I feel like that spy on tv years ago:007 and even at one time got my binoculars out to see if it was drinking--too much time here on my hands I guess---.
Any people living east of Colorado towards the north-east you people are going to get a whole lot of moisture for it has rained here overnight and all day--lots of rain--and now it is snowing lightly and that storm is headed east so get your birdies tucked in.. The breathing on this canary is a whole bunch better but it still bobs up and down and when it sees me as I am sneaking around taking a lot at things--it starts to breathe faster and I get scared and back off (it has my number) but its been on its perch and down to the bottom of the cage and now its back on its perch--it especially likes to sit on the rim of the feed dish and it did not like my nest that I made for it in the first night so I took that out. Everything is fine and I am keeping a close eye on it and will keep you updated. When the weather gets sunny once again--I will contact the vet ---and try to bring this thing in but I plan to try to give it a trial run with it in my truck with the engine on but not at this time---when its a lot better---c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Regarding the bird's drinking, I've read that covered drinkers can be an issue until the bird learns they contain water. In addition to the low lid of water, you might offer a well-rinsed leaf of lettuce. The beads of water on the leaf may entice him if he is thirsty. The next time you are spying on him, notice if he is blinking slowly. In pigeons, this indicates dehydration.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you and I just this minute put some tiny pieces of wet romaine down just in case he needs liquid and no he doesn't seem dehydrated at all--he is a little sneak and won't let me see him drink and the lid is open and shallow as well as the top containers and I have found evidence of him being on the water container up top---evidence I say----you information helps me cover all the bases with this little one. I don't know much about these canarys for I never had one--when I was really young I remember my Mom having one that sing but never interreacted with it and thats all I know about them. He has the prettiest little black bb eyes and this might even be a female ?? But its doing well for this time period and thanks for the concern and imput...I will keep everyone posted..and right now he flew back down to the bottom of the cage and he is resting in the corner next to the seed dish and the lettuce is right beside that dish but when he hears me he just sits there but I have my binoculars on the table here and I will see him eat the lettuce or take a drink---but he is getting very alert to the environment at this point--Thanks for the imput and concern and I will keep everyone posted on his health and what he is up to at this important time..I think the scatt medicine for air sac mites has kicked in for his breathing is a little more heavier and this is to be expected I believe because its killing the mites and I will keep a careful eye on this. I get concerned at night time because he gets a little worse--but I do have medicine here if I need it and I have not needed it at this time---don't want to stretch him too much---Thanks for your imput and I will keep posting updates on our sneaky little friend...and so far not a chirp out of him very quiet he is....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I can hear him cracking seed I think and he is sitting in the middle of the lettuce dish and he has put his head between his breast and pick up something---can't see too well because I have the light a little lower there and these binoculars have a lot to be desired but I do believe that he is eating some lettuce...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He is eating the lettuce and he loves it and I have 16 small pieces put down and he is chomping away....what a trip this is....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

HE IS NOW CHIRPING AND HE SOUNDS SOMETHING LIKE A SPARROW..c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, bless him! He must be feeling a lot better!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*Yay!*

Thanks for all the updates, and I'm so happy!! Looks like "somebody" got a new pet!!!


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

C.hert, if you go to You Tube and put ---canary song cd--- you will get a site that plays about 10 minutes of canary song. Perhaps if the little one hears some familiar sound .... he might cheer up.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I did it and that is neat--I hope this bird sounds like those birds--I turned the volume down real low as to not to excite the little one but when its better thats going to be my favorite cd--maybe it will teach the bird how to sing--I loved it--pretty orange canarys too and didn't know they were that color as well and this birdie is a real bright yellow- yellow--Thanks---this is a new adventure for me---The birdie is doing very well tonight up on its perch and watching me...Thanks Sesamestick.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I finally named this bird--drum roll now--because this bird plays a game with me and we peekaboo at each other through the spaces in the draped towels I decided to call it: "Peekaboo" and it seems to like the name when I say it in playing the game with it.
Its asleep for this night on its perch and breathing easier and music once again sounds good to me...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I gave Peekaboo some baytril suspension today that was doctor perscribed and I do this every 24 hours and I sure do hope there is a larger improvement--getting worried some--but its on antibiotics at this time for respiratory..c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

sesamestick said:


> C.hert, if you go to You Tube and put ---canary song cd--- you will get a site that plays about 10 minutes of canary song. Perhaps if the little one hears some familiar sound .... he might cheer up.


Wow! I did not know these birds had such an extensive repertoire Cool!

Glad little Peekaboo is continuing to improve.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea that you tube canary song cd is cool and I do like the sounds ---this peekaboo is doing good today but not as well as I would expect so I started it on Baytril. I also called up my bird supplier (not the one where I get the bird) but a family owned one and she told me that usually domestic birds don't get air sac mites---they could because one doesn't know the breeder and how they operate thing but usually it is the wild birds who get this and my vet told me to put the bird on Baytril in the first place and as we discussed this respiratory he told me to try what I had on hand (Scatt) and if the bird did not improve in three days to start Baytri immediately or if it got real bad to do the Baytril suspension that I had on hand from his office and thats what I am doing at this point. It's not worse but its not improving either--some--but not enough to make me feel better. So this is reality is stragedy 2 but the Peekaboo is doing okay and absolutely loves wet romaine lettuce and its chirping more--sounds like a sparrow..c.hert


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi c.hert..... your bird supplier is misinformed about airsac mites in domestic or cage birds. Canaries, gouldian finches & budgies frequently have the problem. Please check out the site on Avian Web....

http://www.avianweb.com/airsackmites.html


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you Sesamestick and I sure will and I do want to thank you for staying with me on this and helping me walk through all of this....My peekaboo has turned the corner and is a pain in the ... but a lovely kind...this bird has three words so far a chirp, a peek, and a chirp with a sort of thrill (if thats a word)--this peekaboo has scattered seeds all over my kitchen floor and it actually jumps up and down in the seed dish so I have been trying to get trays under the cage and I put around some freezer paper to contain the seeds--I thought my Diamond Doves were bad---this one is worse---and its getting a personality now--it peeks for me to come and play peekaboo with it. His breathing is so so much better and he"s flying from top perch to bottom and I made him a bed in a stainless steel cup just his size but he won't use it until I put seed in it then he lays in it and jumps around and scatters the seed---This bird is a mess but I am going to keep it and it better get more notes than just three...c.hert


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

c.hert.... the Avian Web mentions a man named Abbate who owns the ABBA PRODUCTS CORP. in Elizabeth N. J. His full name is G. A. Abbate and he has been breeding canaries since the 1950's. You will find a load of info on his site about care and food.
http://www.abbaseed.com/index.htm

FYI.... do not make a nest for this bird in case it is a female.... you will have problems!!!! Canaries just perch to sleep.
Also... canaries must learn their song so do play the cd for it in case it is a male.
Also... no mirrors... if it is a male and he thinks he has called in a mate... he will stop singing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks I will take that nest out immediately and later on tonight take a close look at that Avian Web page for I am going to need all the help I can get with this one..He just did a chirp for you...Thanks...c.hert


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Great name for your canary, c,hert! 

Sounds like you have your hands full with Peakaboo! Interesting! Wishing all of you the best.

Larry


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

So, when do we get to see a picture of your new little bundle of joy, c.hert?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

As soon as I have time Pigeonlove and I can get someone (computer person or the person next door) to show me the in's and out's of a digital camera and how to put it on the website. I have took digital pictures and had them put on a disk (wal-green) and got prints out of that disk .. Now I need to learn the next step how to post them..I borrowed my girlfriends camera and I really want to buy my own someday....but in time and I can't wait until I can share my birds and loft with you....and my home as well....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Larry Cologne .....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Peekaboo is a very different bird today and he is like a word that a member used: and this is a "Top Perch Bird". He is just beautiful and has made it through the storm. Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers in regard to this: "Top Perch Bird".c.hert


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*You're a hero!*

AWESOME news! You did well, not that we ever had any doubt!!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes well done! Your kindness and patience with this little bird has paid off. Maybe you could get a friend for your canary sometime in the future? Jayne


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you Pigeonlove and PigeonQueen and it is people like you that gave me the confidence to be able to care for this little one especially with those fantastic names that you two have and if you blend them together you get:The Queen of Pigeon Love...
Thanks once again.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well Peekaboo is doing wonderful and has turned from a bright beautiful yellow to a dull yellow with mostly white feathers. I believe that Peekaboo is a female and looks really beautiful and I gave her the final one drop on her shoulders in the skin area of Scatt today. They recommanded 21 days later to put another drop on her to get rid of the air sac mite eggs. This is the final treatment. She has 5000 treats and is doing really well.
Peekaboo is not much of a singer--chirps--and chirps with longer notes but she is mostly a "Twitter" type of sound..(She more technologically advanced now-twittering...) I have not had time to play that song video of canaries to her but I will and she is a very happy bird and gets up with the Diamond Doves in the morning at 7.03 am and they all go in Chorus so that I open up all the curtain and blinds all the way so they can see the sun come up...The yellow white canary is doing very well and I am very glad to have her for she is an excellent addition to the family.....c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would think she is and excellent addition...how sweet it must be to hear her twittering and see her pretty color... makes me want to get one. or perhaps save one from the pet shop.... can you post any pics?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Spirits Wings: In time I will post pictures of my loft and birds and home and especially Peekaboo and she is a real nice addition. I don't want a cell phone but I will get a digital camera "someday" the I will try to learn something off the man next store. I do have pictures on a disc and I got to Wal-greens and get them made into pictures. I borrowed my girlfriends camera for that and I am not really good at borrowing things for I like to have my own. I not advanced with computers at all--just learned to put in a e-mail address and it turned into a link and I was surprised--simple--just put the address in..
But in the future yes there will be pictures for I am very proud of my loft and in the first week of June or second week--depends--I will be adding on to it--major job---then I will worry about pictures "after it is finished" and I will no longer have a private space...c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Spirits Wings: In time I will post pictures of my loft and birds and home and especially Peekaboo and she is a real nice addition. I don't want a cell phone but I will get a digital camera "someday" the I will try to learn something off the man next store. I do have pictures on a disc and I got to Wal-greens and get them made into pictures. I borrowed my girlfriends camera for that and I am not really good at borrowing things for I like to have my own. I not advanced with computers at all--just learned to put in a e-mail address and it turned into a link and I was surprised--simple--just put the address in..
> But in the future yes there will be pictures for I am very proud of my loft and in the first week of June or second week--depends--I will be adding on to it--major job---then I will worry about pictures "after it is finished" and I will no longer have a private space...c.hert



oh, I know what you mean.. Im the same way...I need all those books for idiots, esp computer.. but I did learn when I got my camera, and if I can do it anyone can..lol.. basically I took some pics, turned off the camera, plugged in the cord that came with it ino the computer tower and turned the camera on and then it will ask you where you want them saved and you click save..and they down load in a second and viola your done... when they are in your computer and you know where to find them like in my pictures in windows xp, then you can learn to post them... it was easier than I thought so don't let it intimidate you.... perhaps someone can get you one for your birthday or something..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been looking at them and I met this really nice lady and her and I were going to have lunch and go to a camera place (known one can't remember the name) she used to work there and we were talking something along the line of a german made lense or something and the better ones is over 10 or something--well anyway I was working on this buying and getting excited but I lost her address (ugh ugh) but she has mine and I am hoping she calls me--this was two weeks ago--but now my mind is on other things right now and my mind does not do multi tasking too well. But thanks for those nice directions and I will probley use them....I wonder what kind of camera's other people out there has and if they have recommandations of what to buy that would be easy for me.
c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just thought of the name of the place and it is Wolf Cameras and I am going to call the phone right now and see if they know who I am talking about and I know a little bit of information about her maybe this will be enough and I can leave my number with them for her to call me. She is a neat person and I would love to have lunch with her and buy a camera---maybe we can become friends---so I will see how this works out---not getting my hopes up high but I can try.....c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> I have been looking at them and I met this really nice lady and her and I were going to have lunch and go to a camera place (known one can't remember the name) she used to work there and we were talking something along the line of a german made lense or something and the better ones is over 10 or something--well anyway I was working on this buying and getting excited but I lost her address (ugh ugh) but she has mine and I am hoping she calls me--this was two weeks ago--but now my mind is on other things right now and my mind does not do multi tasking too well. But thanks for those nice directions and I will probley use them....I wonder what kind of camera's other people out there has and if they have recommandations of what to buy that would be easy for me.
> c.hert


I would just get one of those small pocket cameras...cannon sure shot is one..they are just so simple to use..just make sure it comes with the cord or buy one so you can downlode the pics to your computer.. usb cable it is called. wal-mart has many cameras to chose from... and at a good price.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats Spirit Wings I wrote it in my book and I will check it out in time... I just called up Wolf Cameras and ask them about my lost new friend and they asked which store she worked at and I did not know----they have 10 stores here in Denver so that idea did not pan out....Thanks....c.hert


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Thats Spirit Wings I wrote it in my book and I will check it out in time... I just called up Wolf Cameras and ask them about my lost new friend and they asked which store she worked at and I did not know----they have 10 stores here in Denver so that idea did not pan out....Thanks....c.hert


You may want to look at one of these cameras at Amazon, 500 and something people reviewed it and it does have pretty high marks
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274120776&sr=1-44


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wingsonfire: Neat looking camera and thanks for that link and I need to read up on it and later on tonight I will--but neat looking --and my computer person Matthew said he really like the cannon camera when I asked him.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a small update on Peekaboo: PEEKABOO IS SINGING....I have the best singer in the whole world and what a wonderful addition to my family. The bird has turned from bright yellow golden carary to a almost white canary but so beautiful and such a beautiful song it sings... I won't be posting as much because I am getting really busy and trying to arrange a trip to Montana. See you all down the road and its been very nice to get to know you fine people on Pigeon-talk and this will be the end of this thread...Spirits bless all of you....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You know, old Canons (for example Canon A80) are a great choice. Very comfortable to use. I also owned a Sony H10, it's nice but not great. Currently I own a Nikon D60, but probably it's not what you're looking for, lol.

I had the same thing happen to me, I saw a little sick birdie in a pet shop, but I'm very shy so I couldn't make myself ask the salesman about it. I wouldn't have been able to take it home, anyways, I was not in my city .

You are such a great person . And I'm happy he's singing!


----------

